# Car List......



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Guessing this has been done before, but what does you past and present car list look like ?

Here's mine.....

1984 Mk3 Escort 1.1 with XR3i interior and a Peco exaust !!! (Wow)
1986 XR2 in Rosso red, I loved this car, so much i actually polished thro to the primer in some places
1997 MGF 1.8i
1998 Saxo VTR (oops)
2002 TT Roadster (and the current)
2007 VW passat 1.9 TDi - company car

Not that many really......


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm old, so it is long, but here goes:
60 VW
64 TR4A IRS
70 VW (wifes)
59 356A
69 912 Targa
75 Dodge Van
70 VW Squareback
68 912 
67 911S Targa
84 Jetta GLI
85 944
90 MR2 Turbo T-top
90 MX-5 (wife's)
95 RX-7
02 TT 225
04 Boxster S 550
05 TT 180
01 TT 225.
cheers.


----------



## tomo87 (Aug 6, 2007)

98 Polo 1.4 16v
2001 Polo GTI
2004 Golf GT TDI
2001 Polo GTI (1.8T converted 300bhp!) + 82 mk1 Golf Cabriolet

Present 
2003 TT 225 Coupe


----------



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

Heres my list 1964 ford anglia , 1965 mini cooper 1966 ford cortina 1966 ford anglia with 1500 gt engine morris minor with wolsley 1600 engine ford anglia 1760 cc engine ford escort 1300 mini cooper S ford corsair v4 triumph 2500 ford escort 1100 replica AC cobra that i built audi TT volkswagon golf a couple of focases and some mondeos

There are more but cant think of them now . That is from 1970 .

JC :mrgreen:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

T3RBO said:


> Far too many cars to remember but some of my favourites include
> 
> Audi S3
> BMW M3
> ...


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Here's mine.

1984 Austin allegro estate  
1989 peugeot 205 1.9 gti
1994 Ford escort sri
1995 Vauxhall cavalier sri
2001 Audi quattro tt 225 Lhd 
2003 Golf gti 
2006 Golf 4 motion ( still have it )
2009 Audi quattro ttr 225


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh boy, here we go again. I can't remember the dates but highlights include...

The best.  Lancia Delta Integrale 8) 
Nothelle Audi S2 Avant
BMW Z1
Fiat Barchetta
Zender Z20 VW Golf GTi
BMW 540i Touring
VW Typ 182 Trekker
VW Golf GTi
VW Beetle 1500

Cheers

rich


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

1986 Escort 1.4 GL
1988 Citroen AX GT
1994 Escort XR3i Cabriolet
1999 Alfa Romeo 146 T-Spark
2000 Polo GTi

And now

2003 Audi TT 225 Coupe


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

1986 Peugot 104
1987 Escort 1.3GL
1989 XR2
1990 Beetle 1302S
1992 Golf GTi
Viva
Mini 1.1L
1994 Corolla GT
1995 Polo
1996 Corolla GTi
1999 80 Sport
2001 Prelude 2.2Si
2003 Civic VTi
2006 TT 225


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

my list 
passed test in morris minor remember them 
mk 1 consul
mk 2 zepher convertible
mk 2 jag
ford fairlane convertible
ford couger
v 12 jag
ford mustang 69 mach 1
formula 500 
chevy estate
trams am
tornado
camero
911 porshe
928 porshe
924 porshe
944 porshe
733 bmw
323 bmw
5 series bmw
toyota supra
golf convertible
325 bmw convertible
and now tt 3.2


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

1.4 VW golf mk3

1.7 ford puma

2.2 Vauxhall VX220


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Now this will tell you how old I am

1963..Morris Mini Minor, 850.
1965..Ford Cortina Mk1,1200
Morris Oxford
Wolsey 16/90, I think, same as Oxford anyway.
Ford Capri 3 litre GTXLR
1982..*Ford XR3 from new. still own her*
Rover 200
Mg ZR Mk1
MG ZR MK2
2001.. *Audi TTC Mk1,from new, still own her 
2007..Vauxhall VXR Corsa, from new, still own her*

Hoggy.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Here's mine.

VW Golf Mk2 GTI
Honda Civic EK Jordan Replica
Vauxhall Calibra Red Top
Honda Civic Coupe VTI
Rover 200 BRM with MG ZR Upgrades
Audi TT 180 2005


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Vauxhall Nova 1.2
Suzuki Swift 1.3 GTi
BMW 3 series 1.8
Honda CRX 
Audi A4 1.8

Saj


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

Not so much...
list with "smilies" about mine drive sensations....

1998 Seat Ibiza 1.4 mk2 (  )
1999 Nissan Micra 1.3 (  )
2002 Seat Ibiza 1.4s mk3 ( :? )
2004 MG Tf 115 L.E. (  )
2008 Audi TT 180 (  )


----------



## Camyam (Mar 20, 2009)

FORD CAPRI MK 2 1.6 (destroyed that engine)
1.6 ( ditto )
2.0s( that engine finally lasted)
CHRYSLER SUNBEAM 1.6 GLS :rear wheel drive and shocking handling by todays standards!

LOTUS SUNBEAM :twisted:

PEUGEOT 505 sti :luxury barge and so comfortable.

FORD SIERRA 2.0 GL :did everything it says on the tin.

SHOGUN 2.5 TDI LWB :trustworthy go anywhere,but so slow!

AUDI 100 2.8 QUATTRO AVANT :first taste of quattro 

AUDI A4 1.9 tdi AVANT :regretted no quattro from the first wet day on [smiley=bigcry.gif]

AUDI TT 180 QUATTRO 8) :well, what can i say 8)


----------



## gallan947 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hmm this is going to make me feel old..

Peugeot 104 gr (Drove into a tree 14 days after passing my test loosing my mum her 34 yrs N.C.B)
Fiesta Mk1 Xr2
Mk3 Escort 1.1L
MG Metro Turbo
Mk3 Escort XR3
Mk1 Astra GTE
VW Scirocco GT (Stolen)
Mk3 Escort RS1600i
Mk4 Escort RS Turbo
Sierra Saphire Cosworth (Stolen)
ST165 Celica GT
ST185 Celica GT4
ST205 Celica GT4
Audi A4 1.8T sport
Skoda Octavia VRs
Hyundai Lantra Estate 1.6lsi - Best £300 I ever spent
Honda CRV Vtec sport (Still own)
Audi TT Roadster 225 (Just bought!)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Bit of a shortage of BMWs on this thread. I'll see what I can do...

BMW E34 525i
BMW E46 330Ci Clubsport
BMW E85 Z4 3.0i
BMW E63 645Ci
Audi Mk1 TT V6
BMW E60 545i


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

Spandex said:


> Bit of a shortage of BMWs on this thread. I'll see what I can do...
> 
> BMW E34 525i
> BMW E46 330Ci Clubsport
> ...


ahh so your the bloke up my ass on the motorway with no indicators undertaking in the pissing rain at 95!


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

keith said:


> my list
> passed test in morris minor remember them
> mk 1 consul
> mk 2 zepher convertible
> ...


quality list mate


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Alfa Romeo Montreal
Alfa Romeo Spider Lusso 2.0 TS
Alfa Romeo SZ
Audi TT 225 Roadster
Austin Allegro 1.3HL
Austin Ambassador 2.0HLS
Austin Healey 3000
Bentley S2 Continental Convertible
BMW 318 Ti Sport Compact SE
BMW 318i
BMW 318TDs Compact
BMW 520i
BMW 635CSi
BMW 750iL
BMW 850i
BMW e34 5 series with TDi conversion
Citroen BX 1.4
Citroen Traction
Citroen ZX 1.9 Aura TD
Ferrari 308GTB
Fiat Punto 1.2 16v Sport
Ford Capri 1.6L
Ford Capri 2.0S
Ford Cortina 2.0 Ghia Est
Ford Thunderbird 5.0 V8
FSO 1.5
Hillman Avenger 1500 HLS
Hillman Super Imp
Jeep Cherokee 4.0LTD
Karmann Ghia Coupe
Lotus Elan
Lotus Esprit Turbo S2
Maserati Bi-Turbo
MGB GT
Morris Minor
NCF Diamond
Nissan Primera 1.8 16v SE Estate
Peugeot 104
Peugeot 405GLDT
Peugeot 406 GLTdt
Pontiac Fiero 2M4
Pontiac Fiero 2M6 SE
Porsche 911 whale tail
Porsche 944 turbo
Renault 5 Campus
Rickman Ranger
Rover P5B
Scimitar GTE
Seat Malaga 1.5
Skoda Favorit
Subaru Legacy 2.2 4WD
Triumph Acclaim 1.5HLS
Triumph Mayflower
Triumph Stag
TVR-S2, 2.9V6
Vauxhall Astra 1.2
Vauxhall Carlton 2.0GLI
Vauxhall Cavalier 1.6 Hatch
Vauxhall Cavalier 1.6 Saloon
Volkswagon Passat 1.8GLi
Volkswagon Passat 1.9TDi 130
Volvo 440 Tdi
Volvo P1800


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Heres my list..

Skoda Estelle 
Ford Escort Mk 1 
2 x Vauxhall Viva's and pale green and pale blue one
Ford Escort mk1 1.6 GT Sport (Mate crashed it)
Ford Escort XR3i
Ford Transit Van 2.0 Petrol
Ford Seirra Saphire 2.0
Ford Escort MK4 Cabriolet x 2
Ford Escort Mk3 Cabriolet
VW polo mk2
Ford Escort Mk4 Rs2000 (Bonnet popped up at 80mph on motorway scared the hell out of me as I almost hit crash barrier).
BMW E30 x 2 (one was a show car)
BMW E30 Alpina
Rover 600 (Engine Blew Suprise suprise from a Rover)
Peugeot 309
Ford Mondeo 1.8
Audi TT Roadster 225

I have had that many I cant remember them all so the list above is what i remember..


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Rover 214 SEi
MK2 Rev1 Toyota MR2 t-bar
Diesel Golf
Golf GTi
'01 TT 180

On the hit list... Ariel Atom


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

Smeds said:


> Rover 214 SEi
> MK2 Rev1 Toyota MR2 t-bar
> Diesel Golf
> Golf GTi
> ...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Fiat Miafiori
Ford Escort van
Vauxall Viva estate
Ford Fiesta
Pontiac Fiero MK1
Pontiac Fiero Mk2
Renault Laguna
Mitsy FTO
Alfa 156
Vauxall Omega
Vauxall Sintra
Vauxall Astra
Renault Grand Scenic
TT 3.2 Present


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Another ex-Fiero owner!



stevecollier said:


> Fiat Miafiori
> Ford Escort van
> Vauxall Viva estate
> Ford Fiesta
> ...


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

wait for it!!!........

1) fiat punto 1.2....

2) audi tt 225

:mrgreen: but i am only 20....still pitiful though


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

triumph herald saloon first car
herald coupe
herald 12/50 ragtop
rover 2000
rover 2200
rover 3ltr coupe
bmw e30 cab x 3
bmw 3 ltr csi .... i still retain the reg no from this one
mini 
mini cooper
mini pick up
mini traveller
mini 1275
austin healey 100/6
alfa guilietta sprint veloce x2
alfa 1750 gtv
volvo 164
zodiac mk 1/2/3/4
consul mk 1/2
mgb roadster
range rover
mgb gt
escort mk 1/2
capri 1300 xlr
spitfire
reliant scimitar gte
jaguar mk2 paid £12.50
jaguar xj6
jaduar s type
fiat 124
cortina mk1/2
mg midget
mondeo si 4x4
granada 2.8 4x4
mondeo zetec diesel...... my first diesel to date
and the tt ......my first vag car to date
.not in the right order just how i remembered them
this list and a few i left out brings back some wonderful memories mostly good (racing an e-type in my alfa sprint veloce)some not so good (pushing a mk1 zodiac off some traffic lights out of petrol) from the past 40 odd years of motoring


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

87 Porsche 924s
84 Porsche 944
83 Porsche 944
95 Range Rover Classic
95 Mustang Cobra
00 Audi TT
Not to shabby for being 21 might be selling the TT soon I want a Range Rover again


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

View attachment 9
]
View attachment 8
View attachment 7
View attachment 6
View attachment 5
View attachment 4
View attachment 3
View attachment 2
View attachment 1


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

View attachment 9
View attachment 8
View attachment 7
View attachment 6
View attachment 5
View attachment 4
View attachment 3
View attachment 2
View attachment 1


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## tonyabacus (May 14, 2009)

From over 40 years of motoring and racing

1936 Austin Nippy Sports
Austin A30
Austin/Morris Minis x 7
Austin Mini Cooper S
Riley Elf
Ford Anglia 1500
Ford Lotus Cortina Mk1 x 3
Ford Cortina 1600E
Ford RS 1600 Mk1
Lotus Elan Sprint
Ford Capri 2000S
Porsche 911E pre impact bumper
Porsche 911 post '74 x 9 (including a black Supersport and a rare black 911 Speedster)
Porsche 968 Lightweight
Audi 80
Ogle SX 1000
Ford Escort Mk 3 & 4
Ford Orion
Volvo 480 x 2
MG Midget
Isetta Bubblecar
BMW 318iS coupes x 2
Mercedes A Class
Audi TT 225 9Just bought)

Race Cars
Austin Mini 850 x 3
Austin Cooper S (1071 x 1 & 1293 x 2)
Riley Elf (1340)
Ginetta G4
Ginetta G12
Ginetta G12 (rebuilt from just a chassis and some body bits 2004-5)Cosworth BDA screamer
Dulon single seater
Ford Escort Turbo Mk1
Volvo 240 Turbo

Current Projects
Lotus Elan S4 Race Car 1760 Twincam
Ginetta G12 Race car rolling chassis

I worked for a major car rental outfit that also dealt in exotic and expensive cars and got to use some of them as my own daily transport, yep got to go home in them and take the latest girlfriend out in them too, but too many to remember here's a few, most were brand new which will give my age away.
Jensen Interceptor FF (mine for a whole month brand new!)
Shelby Mustang
Cobra (real one)
Triumph Stag
Jaguar E Type V12
Jaguar XJ6 (just announced)
Ferrari 246 Dino
Lambourghini Urraco
Lamborghini Jarama
Ferrari 412
Facel Vega HF
Porsche Carrera RS
MGC (written off - it tried to kill me and I stick have the injuries to show)
Rolls Royce
Bentley
Rolls Royce Limos (like the Queens)
So many others I can't remember

Motorcycles
Too many!


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I tend to keep my cars for a while, so my list looks boring compared to some of these 

Vauxhall viva 1300 - 1972 - Free, my mum's old car
Vauxhall viva 2300 - 1973 - Paid £75
Ford Escort MK1 1300E - 1974 - Paid £100
Rover SD1 3500 - 1977 - Paid £250
VW Scirocco 1.6 GLS - 1977 - Paid £150
VW Golf GTi 1.6 - 1981 - Paid £1200
Peugeot 205 GTi 1.6 - 1984 - Paid £1500
Peugeot 205 GTi 1.9 - 1990 (Still have this) - Paid £3600
Audi TTR 225 - 2000 (Had this since the end of June)

Josh


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

1949 Packard convertible split windshield/heater have original sales receipt $3400
1956 Chevy Belair coupe
1968 Mustang fastback
1967 VW bug
1973 Dodge Charger
1974 Merc. Marquis Broughm (SP) 2-door
1974 Mustang
1971 Mercury Montery
1965 Mercury Montery 
1970 Pontiac Firebird
1983 Toyota Celica GT
1984 Nissan Truck
1988 Dodge Grand Caravan
1993 Eagle Vision TSI
1998 Nissan Frontier
1995 Honda Civic EX with leather
2000 Honda Civic DX
2001 Honda Civic EX
2003 Infiniti G35 coupe
2001 Audi TT ABT customized coupe
2005 Infiniti G35 Coupe everything
2002 Nissan Frontier XE cab
2002 VW Jetta GLS loaded
2003 VW Jetta GLX
2002 Audi TT Q coupe


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Young wipper snapper here so

Pug 306 tdi
Lupo Sport Petrool
Lupo GTI
Audi TT


----------



## G7COG (Oct 21, 2009)

In 1997 a 1984 Mk2 Golf (written off. My fault on ice.) 

In 1998 a 1989 a 1.6 205 GTi sold in 2000 

In 2000 a 1996 1.6 Astra premier (written off 2006 non fault!) 

In 2003 a 1992 Japanese import Mazda RX-7 (written off after 10 days in wet)  

































In 2003 a 1992 UK Mazda RX-7 - 1 of 124 sold over here. Sold in 2006 to someone in Sweden.

















In 2006 a 1998 BMW 318is auto sold in 2008

In 2008 a 2004 Renaultsport Clio 172 *For sale on sale board!*









In 2009 a 2002 TTC S-Line modded. 8)


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

From 41 years of driving I don't have a huge list but it is varied 

Austin A40 (bought for £80)
Hillman Imp (did my first engine rebuild on this turning it into a 998 sport)
Talbot Sunbeam 1600 (wanted a Ti but couldn't find one)
Triumph Vitesse Mk2 convertible (with Triumph 2.5PI engine - another engine rebuild here along with gearbox & diff - 
written off against a tree)
Ford Cortina Mk 4 1600 (what a rustbucket!! - kept for just 6 months)
Vauxhall Cavalier Mk2 1600 (just a turn-key car) 
Triumph TR6 (now highly modified including yet another engine rebuild - see my garage - will never sell it)  
Proton Persona 1800 (another turn-key car, boring but so reliable & allowed me to save some cash)
BMW 635Csi (always liked them though not really a BM fan in general - great fun in the wet!)
The TT (always wanted one since I first saw them - no plans to sell at the moment) 

Rich


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

feista xr2
astra gte 8v {i loved this car}
nova sr
laguna
ttc 225  8) 
the first three were all written off for varius reasons,and the laguna was nicked.i really dont have much luck with cars :lol:


----------



## hayley225 (Nov 13, 2009)

my boyfriend buys and sells cars part time so i have had quite a few changes, lol and im only 21!!!

96 corsa b
99 clio 1.2
02 corsa c sxi
91 toyota mr2 na
97 mazda mx5 1.6 monza ed
95 honda civic 1.3 merlin
98 audi a3 1.8turbo
00 bmw 323ci se coupe
02 cliosport 2.0 16v
84 toyota corolla twin cam -jap
99 honda integra type r uk spec
99 bmw 323 ci se coupe
98 mitsibushi evo 5 
91 mitsibushi gto 3lt twin turbo
04 subaru wrx turbo
02 vwbeetle 2lt
02 audi TT 225 quattro


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

88 Austin Metro
95 Escort 1.4
02 Ibiza Cupra
03 Leon Cupra R
00 Golf GTI Turbo
98 Peugeot 406 Estate
01 BMW 330 Ci Sport
05 Leon Cupra R
06 Ford Focus St
02 Golf Anniversary 1.8T
02 Golf Anniversary TDi
04 Leon Cupra TDi

and now
09 Audi TTS Roadster & 08 Fiesta 1.4 TDCi

All above owned since 2001


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Not had a busting lot of cars,but its all killer and no filler!! 

MK1 XR2
Fiat Uno Turbo
Series 2 Escort Rs Turbo
Fiesta Rs Turbo
Series 2 Escort Rs Turbo,'90 spec
MK3 Golf VR6
Fiat Coupe 20V
MK4 Golf Gti Turbo
Audi TT 225C,current car


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

Ehm,

2005 Audi TT 225

:-|


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

TTrich said:


> Ehm,
> 
> 2005 Audi TT 225
> 
> :-|


Well is a good way to start.....


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Heres my list.....

*1982 MG Metro* (Bought for £90, put the rear suspension through the back end of the car after going over a humped back bridge a bit too quick & landing a bit hard on the other side!)
*1997 Citroen Saxo 1.1i* (chavved up & distastfully modded - bought it brand new in 1997, gave it back to the finance company 3 years later due to being in negative equity with it!)
*1988 Renault 21 Turbo 2WD* - bought it cheap off a mate as it has been sat on his drive for 5 years after it had been crashed, fixed it up & spent another small fortune on mods only for the paint job to mess up & all the lacquer peel off it! In the end I cut it up into about 6 large pieces and took it down to the local tip!
*1988 Renault 21 Turbo 2WD* - bought for spares.
*1989 Renault 21 Turbo 2WD* - bought to replace the other one as it was a later model so transferred all my other mods over to that instead. Used for around 8months, blew the engine up. Took this off the road to have as a project car, spent a small fortune on it over 5 years but it never saw the road again, dismantled it a year or so ago & binned the shell.
*1990 Renault 21 Turbo 2WD* (see a pattern here!) - bought cheap as a run around whilst my other one was off the road, again spent a fortune on it, ran it for about 3 years or so, parked it up one day after blowing the engine in it, decided that it was silly having 2 21Turbos so decided to concentrate all my efforts on my other one. Stripped this one & weighed the shell in!
*Peugeot 306 1.9 DTurbo* - bought as I was starting my old company so needed a run around as I was using my old companies Vauxhall Combo van - kept for 8 months.
*1999 Volkswagen Bora 1.9TDI *- bought 5 years ago as my daily hack, still got it now, going strong at 205k miles - most reliable car I've ever owned.
*1997 Peugeot 306Xsi *- bought it cheap with the intention of using it as a trackcar, didnt happen, my mates used it more than me - sold it 5 months ago on fleabay!
*1992 Renault 21 Turbo Quadra 4WD* - bought it cheap with the intention of having it as a nice weekend car as I always wanted the 4wd version. Spent a fortune on it, lots of R&D, currently sat in my garage with the beginnings of a 400Bhp RWD Cosworth conversion - hopefully should be finished next year!
*2002 Renault Clio 172* - my trackcar toy - spent quite a bit on it - surprises lots of people even TT owners! LOL!

My next car I hope will be a BMW 330d

.....oh & I've inherited Shell's TT although she hates to admit it! LOL!

Lee


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

Just a young'un

2007 Passed - 1.0ltr Polo 2002 plate
2008 - Pug 206 1.6ltr (roland garos edition) 110BHP 2002 plate
2008-2009 - Astra sport hatch 1.6 ltr 2005 plate
2009 - Present - Audi TTC 1.8t 2003 plate


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

1) black Mini 
2) blue Vauxhall Nova 1.0  
3) red Vauxhall Corsa 1.2  
4) red VW Golf GTI 8v
5) green Corrado G60
6) blue Saab 900 Turbo
7) blue VW Golf 3 convertible
8) silver VW Golf MK4 GTI Turbo
9) red Audi TTR

Mainly killer some filler ;-)

Charlie


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

1. mini 850 (learned to drive in it)
2. ford capri 1.6 (got stolen) 
3. mk 1 golf gti
4. ford capri 2.0 (crashed it)
5. mk 1 xr2 (crashed it)
6. Another ford capri
7. Ford sierra gls
8. lotus excel
9. ford sierra xr4i (with full rs500 bodykit)
10. nissan 200sx s13 (with veilside spoilers)
11. nissan 200 sx s14a (with full veilside kit)
12. audi tt 225 (with one or two mods)
Think thats them all.


----------

